# Garage Door Brackets



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone have any idea if it's safe/unsafe to have something attached to garage door brackets that's not a garage door? This year, I'll need to use the garage door as an entry-way. I've got an idea how this could work, but to do it, I'd need 2x4s secured to the brackets in such a way as to create a frame. And, then I can block off the framework with plywood, using a jigsaw to cut out a small doorway. 

But, if this is inherently unsafe, I should think of something else.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Um...what do you mean by garage door brackets? The actual track that allows the door to move, or the brackets that hold the track in place? You should not have anything attached to, or interfering with the garage door movement, otherwise, so long as it isn't too heavy, hanging something from the brackets is okay.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Nothing would be on the track; instead, the plan is to have 2x4s screwed into the brackets holding the track. But, this framework will block the garage door from coming down, which is what i'd want to do. I'm essentially putting up a temp replacement for the garage door.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Again, so long as the frame is not too heavy, or (as it sounds) will have most of its weight on the floor, it should be fine. If you plan on the door staying open and have an automatic door, do not forget to disable the auto feature.


----------

